# Tiny vertical double acting steam engine



## gbritnell (Jul 11, 2012)

This engine was entered in and won the Sherline contest the first year it was started. It was also featured in SIC magazine as an external combustion engine. 

View attachment Small_vertical_zip.zip


----------

